# What is the lowest practical dose



## Thunderbird (Feb 22, 2009)

Our son aged 11 was diagnosed 6 weeks ago and started on a dose of 10 units basal (Lantus) and 4/5 units Apidra with each meal. Over the last 6 weeks, as his blood sugar has lowered we have seen a reduction in his doses to 3 units Lantus and 2 units with each meal but his levels still remain low. Does anyone have experience with working at such low levels and if so at what stage do they become too low to be effective.


----------



## diagonall (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi, Thunderbird, it sounds as if your son is going through the honeymoom period. IE., his pancreas is producing insulin again. You might find no insulin is required at all for a little while.


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 23, 2009)

I am not a child but am very insulin sensitive so use small doses of insulin. For me 1 unit of insulin makes a difference. So for some meals I will inject only 1 unit. other times I will not inject any insulin and correct at next meal if necesarry. 

I know that some children can go off insulin completly during honeymoon period, or manage with basal only insulin (lantus). Speak toy our DSn for advice because your son doesn't wnat to keep having low levels.


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi!

My son (10) was diagnosed 12 weeks ago - so i know how difficult it is trying to get levels constant! We still havent reached a point where we can rely on any of his levels being 'constant'.
We had 2 -3 weeks of him having hypos daily - but now we cant get his levels down - but he seems to be very sensitive to big doses of insulin - we have changed his pen to one that goes up in half increments - which has helped a little. Went to clinic yesterday and were told this is just the honeymoon period and things will settle - but when that is is anybodys guess? It really is trial and error - and what may be ok for my son may not be for yours and so on - its very individual. 
It sounds as if your son is producing insulin still - but this will slowly decrease and you will get a better idea what his 'normal' levels are when that happens.Bev


----------

